# Lynnhaven Inlet Striper



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Now with striper season coming close i was wondering what you all use to catch 
them.
Pics of fish you have caught would be appreciated>
Thanks to all!:fishing:


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

2 or 3oz jighead with a zoom.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

stuck on shore said:


> 2 or 3oz jighead with a zoom.


QFT

yea need that weight to hug those pillons. without it your drifting away or into the (depending on what side of the bridge your on) really hard.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're talking Lesner bridge then what was stated above. If fishing inside Lynnhaven Inlet, anything from cut bait (menhaden or mullet) to lures (Mirrolures, Rat-L-Traps, Storms etc.)


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

When the water get's cold, go to Chix. Minded this was off a yak....but only about 14 pile-ons of the beach: 










Another day, about a week after...










Sorry, had to oblige the request. 

I can't wait for the "Stripper's" to mount my pole!!! 

Skunk


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well thanks for all the replies
i have always heard that the bubble gum pink works the best anything else?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

white bucktail with a 4" white body/pink tail curly grub... doesnt get anymore basic than that. ill usually start with that, and if they are being picky, then ill start throwing other lures to see what they want. a 4" fire tiger colored storm is usually my next bait of choice. i just like the white because it makes grabbing the jig head easy in the dark. and bring plenty of extra soft plastics, when its good they get mutilated. 

skunk, the only success ive had out there in a yak was with schoolies.  i might have to tag along with you one evening if you dont mind.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

bubble gum zooms and 2 oz jig head is what a majority of the people use. You can catch them on other stuff to, just keep in mind that you will lose lures and you do need the weight not to fly through the pilons.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Entropy said:


> skunk, the only success ive had out there in a yak was with schoolies.  i might have to tag along with you one evening if you dont mind.


Schoolies all night long on any sort of arti, the bigger class of Striper were all caught on floating a live eel, although I've had a Schoolie swallow an eel bigger than he was... 

Skunk


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

so what kind of rig do you use for eels?


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

about what month was the fih caught


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

teamhook&cook said:


> about what month was the fih caught


I think it was late December.



crazyfish77 said:


> so what kind of rig do you use for eels?


-Big float..Red/Yellow..whatever
-1/8oz or smaller weight
-Bead
-Barrel swivel
-50 # Ande Leader (or whatever)
-4/0, 5/0 or 6/0 circle hook

Put the eels on ice w/ a wet rag over 'em, not in water. That way they stay calm and don't die on you. 

Skunk


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

SkunkApe said:


> I think it was late December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but isnt this just for kayak or boats?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

crazyfish77 said:


> Well thanks for all the replies
> i have always heard that the bubble gum pink works the best anything else?


It sure works well at Lesner. Make sure that you have at least a 1 oz jig head.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

My pops got one in the boat last night, I was out there between 4-5am this morning... nothin' happening... looked to be trout or blues busting in the light line occasionally.


----------

